
Announcing the Enterprise Site Discovery Toolkit for Internet Explorer 11 - cleverjake
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/10/24/announcing-the-enterprise-site-discovery-toolkit-for-internet-explorer-11.aspx
======
o0-0o
Well, this basically eliminates me wanting to use IE at work anymore. I am
really not expecting a total level of privacy anyway, but come on, this is
just a level of control that makes me want to take a shower and wash that IE
smell off.

